# Attention Colorado Smokers



## bcfishman (May 1, 2010)

I live in FL but have a friend who I turned onto smoking a couple years ago, who moved to Colorado Springs. He had some wood that he took with him but that supply has run dry. He's trying to find some wood but says everything seems to be pine.

Please help... If anyone in the Colorado Springs area has a source for hardwood or wouldnt mind donating some to one of my buddies, it would be much appreciated. I know if there's a place to find help, this is it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## rgacat (May 1, 2010)

I have a friend going to the springs in a couple of weeks I'll send him some oak, mesq and hickory logs. I cut all my own chunks out of firewood we get for the fire place. PM me how to get in touch with him.


----------



## grizandizz (May 1, 2010)

Have him shoot me a PM and I'll give him the number of my new supplier in south Denver.
Last week I bought hickory, pecan, cherry, apple and maple.
Very reasonable price!
Would be less than an hour drive from the springs.


----------



## westsmoke (May 1, 2010)

He can also talk to some cabinet shops. There is always scrap wood that gets thrown away. Its free and usually a good variety.


----------



## grizandizz (May 4, 2010)

This is only a half hour away and fairly priced.

*Wood - Firewood for smoking - $6 (Parker)*

Date: 2010-05-03, 11:33AM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Wood for smoking. Offcuts from woodworking. All clean wood - no finishing, paint, etc. Sold by the box, around 25 - 32 lbs/box. Hickory, Cherry, Maple, Alder. I can cut larger or smaller size pieces. Also Apple and Pear in logs or cut up, $0.25/lb. 

Great for smoking, smoker, BBQ, Barbeque, Weber, firewood! 

Reply to add for more info. 

Thanks! 
Mike


----------



## nwdave (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, thanks for this lead.  Do you have any other possible leads.  My adult children live in Parker and the son-in-law is apparently having some difficulty finding wood.  I gave him a Bandera a couple of years ago and he's trying to improve his skills to take on the old man (me).


----------



## dnvrdv (Jun 12, 2010)

Son in law is currently smoking with said wood. Got to get ready for the in laws in August!  Got almost 100 pounds of wood for 24 bucks, and Alder is impossible to find here. Looks like great stuff.  Scraps from a wood worker, makes furniture and such.  Anyone in south Denver metro looking for hickory, or cherry, he still has a bunch left, and seems like a nice guy.  Keeping is # and email for sure.


----------



## bbally (Jun 13, 2010)

If they are looking for a short get away they might consider the Colorado Gathering.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90315/colorado-gathering/20#post_504883


----------



## nwdave (Jun 13, 2010)

bbally said:


> If they are looking for a short get away they might consider the Colorado Gathering.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90315/colorado-gathering/20#post_504883


Whoops, I'm the "in-Laws" mentioned above.  I did consider the Colorado Gathering but I have another "group" gathering going on up in Idaho during the same time frame.  I think I just lost the edge since SIL is now on this site.  Goin' to be some good smokes in Parker this August.


----------

